# Will the VIN tell me if its a 4x4?



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello, I'm very new to the realm of the HB's, but I came on this forum with questions.

When I call wrecking yards alot of them are clueless at first as to what kind of truck I'm talking about. However I can't seem to find a replacement 5spd transmission for my 91 4cyl 4x4. Apparently they are rare in these parts. However there is a salvage car auction coming up in less then a week, and I see on there a potential donar for my truck. There is a pic but very limited info. Gives me the VIN however. By looking at the VIN can one find out whether its a 4x4 or not? By looking at the pic I'd guess its a 2wd but I'm not sure.

VIN#: JN6ND11S0GW019345

Pic: http://mpi.mb.ca/salvage/GetPic.asp?salenm=1535&stndNum=245

Thanks for any help people!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check this out..

it shows this is a 2wd.. and is a 1989 Nissan-VIN decoder! photo - Brian Chang photos at pbase.com


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 5 speed is a very much coveted trans in the 4x4...


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for your help, that is exactly what i was searching google for to no avail. yeah i guess i'm going to have to go the rebuild route. hopefully not too expensive, eek.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

please post your location


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

k will do. hey another question though. would a 86.5-89 4x4 5spd with the z24 engine use the same trans as mine? which obviously has the ka24e engine?

as well would i be able to find my trans in a pertaining pathfinder?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the trans is the same (model to model ) 86.5 to 97

the 96 and 97 trans has an electronic speedo that must be swapped out..

some pathies had a 4 cylinder engine but seem to be rare nowadays...


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice. ok so i found a 97 manual trans from a 4x4 4cyl HB. he is asking $700 (too much?). it has about 180000 kilometers on it. would include the clutch and transfer case as well.

so what is this about the electonic speedo? does that mean i have to take the 97's speedo and put it in my truck? or just change some wiring from the trans to the speedo? im clueless to what thats all about, or whats involved. i thought the speedos were connected to the VSS in the engine? see...i'm a newb.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 97 speedo is electronic and the previous years are cable operated..

it is not too hard and you will see it when you get there..

i have a guy locally selling a 92 5 speed trans but shipping to cananda is probably cost prohibitive..


----------



## Hiteshew (Aug 8, 2009)

just curious Zanegrey... how much is he selling it for?


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the 97 speedo is electronic and the previous years are cable operated..
> 
> it is not too hard and you will see it when you get there..
> 
> i have a guy locally selling a 92 5 speed trans but shipping to cananda is probably cost prohibitive..


so we went ahead and swapped the transmission and transfercase, and its all working very nice btw. when we went to swap the speedo's in the 97 trans, the gears on the speedo devices were different in size and length...

speedo works, but is off by roughly 10km or so. the guy who had the truck b4 me told me that the speedo sticks on the way down, nothing about it being off though. also sticks on the way up. i noticed that the tach needle is straigh, but the speedo needle is bent inwards near the end ..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u can staighten the needle out ..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

jhust take it slow & easy or it will break


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

oh so its not supposed to be bent in like that then. sun must have warped it then..

alright i guess thats my fix then, thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah... its kind of common for the needle to bend


----------

